# 16-year old sailing around the world solo.



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Here is a website I check every now and then and I thought a few of you may find it of interest as well. Enjoy!



http://abbysunderland.com/


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, maybe it's because I'm and old fart that I really don't find this interesting, I find it idiotic.
All these people who do these stupid ass stunts as "achievements" with a death wish, put normal mentality rescue people in jeopardy to come to their aid. Who bears the cost of rescues, why should they bother to try and rescue stupid people by putting their own lives at stake.
Here you have a 16 year old with 6 months sailing experience going to sail around the world alone! For What?
I really hate to see entire communities, services and military trying find idiots who go down potholes, climb mountains, go survival treks et al.
Sorry if my response is negative but I do think that praising idiots for doing these stunts should stop. Our troops go into harm's way for us, and that's where our rescues should be focused.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL, *Roger*. I admire the girl for this and think it would be a very powerful experience. I can only imagine the beauty, solitude and wondrous days one would spend in this endeavor. She is from a seafaring family and this is what they do. May she find a following sea.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Meh somebodys gotta be out there doin the wild stuff.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Abbott:
Sorry but I think the girl is publicity thinking stupid. If you want to imagine all you mention, all you have to do is close your eyes. Seafaring is one thing, blatant idiocy is another.
Jei'son:
Sure, let idiots go out there and do the wild stuff, but let them get on with it when they need rescuing by people who don't appreciate idiots doing the "wild stuff"

There are many natural disasters that rescue folks are involved in, they don't need preventable disasters to to risk their lives on. Sorry I can't go along with the cavalier attitude, people need to be responsible and grow up.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

what does this have to do with woodworking


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Pommy - who pulled your chain? I guess the connection is that the boat is made out of wood - specifically, cutting boards.

SOS Please send 1 large Cod and chips (with crackling) with a pickled onion. No Wally.


----------



## ugoboy (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing I will be checking in occassionally to see how she doing.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

It doesn't have to be about woodworking *Pommy*.

*Roger* With that logic people shouldn't sky dive, go off-roading, ride motorcycles, water ski etc etc…that makes no sense. I think of the experience that girl is going to have just by navigating the Panama Canal, or sailing around the Horn or seeing the Southern Cross. I think what she is doing is wonderful and courageous, good for her! What a wonder life can be.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

hi guys i have been keeping an eye on an australian giirl who set of last october

here is her webb site

www.jessicawatson.com.au

hooky


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Earth to Abbott:
If people want to indulge in death defying stunts then that is perfectly OK with me, my gripe is that when all these daredevils get in trouble and need rescuing then it is the taxpayers who have to pay for rescue services. Yes people sky dive, go off roading, go down potholes, climb treacherous mountains etc., and they are welcome to it, but nobody else benefits from it and it certainly does not add to the economy. Achievers are people who solve problems and invent things that make our lives better and also create jobs and exports for our country. Getting down a narrow hole in the ground to a certain depth does not seem to me to be an achievement at all.
Sorry but I get annoyed by all the media coverage of egomaniac death defying stunts which are dangerous, of no benefit to our citizens and performed by people who don't work for a living.
My apologies to those folks out there think all the daredevil stuff is great, I understand your views, I may have agreed with you when I was younger, but age has brought wisdom and the preciousness of life.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Roger, I tend to agree with you. I admire the courage of someone who would try this, but in the end it strikes me as self-indulgent. It's the sort of thing wealthy people do to drum up a little excitement in their lives, because their money insulates them from the *real *drama of life that most of us have to face every day.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

No worries *Roger*:

It is ok to fail to understand why some people chose to live a different type of life then what you think your age has brought you understanding of. Personally I realize and admire this girls desire to do something remarkable. Sailing around the world solo would be an amazing experience for anyone.

No where has the thought of "everything I do must have meaning for others (or the economy) to be worthwhile" enter into my day. I can do plenty of things for no other reason then my own enjoyment, including woodworking. I also work for a living and I am not jealous of her because she has found a way to attempt such a grand undertaking. I think it's great!

Well, I'm heading out to the shop to work on a bandsaw I am rebuilding, I sure hope that it helps the economy! "winks"


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*hi guys i have been keeping an eye on an australian giirl who set of last october

here is her webb site*

http://www.jessicawatson.com.au/

Thanks *Hooky* I will have a look.

Here is an entry from Jessica's blog:

*Monday, February 15, 2010*

Drifting Around

We haven't actually been doing a lot of sailing over the last few days, more just sort of drifting and rolling, sometime backwards, not particularly exciting stuff. So we still haven't quite crossed over the Prime Meridian. We're sitting just a few nm away from the eastern hemisphere and not able to get there because there isn't any wind!

I've been spending my time either in the cockpit hand steering or buried in a book trying to ignore the rolling and it's pretty frustrating - very frustrating actually!

Not making any progress makes it feel like we're just wasting time out here. I've discovered that the best way to stop from pulling my hair out is to apply the 'refuse to let it get to me' strategy like I do for storms. Isn't it great that teenagers are good at being stubborn? Oh and
chocolate that helps too!

The good news is that the wind is forecast to start picking soon, so looking forward to that.

I was going to give you all a more detailed rundown on how Ella's Pink Lady
is holding up, all the wear and tear etc. But I'll save that for tomorrow.

Jesse

PS - Thanks for all the Happy Valentine's Day messages!


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's another one. She wanted to go at the age of thirteen.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8219443.stm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/dec/20/laura-dekker-missing


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Abbott:
Yes, I think it is an age thing. I know that in my youth I took a lot of chances for bravado thinking it was pretty cool. It's only when you get older that life becomes precious to you (not invincible anymore) and you look back and think of some of the idiotic things you did which could have easily cost you your life. I have also found out that trying to "educate" new generations of realized dangers, falls on deaf ears - just like it did on mine many years ago. CharlieM1958 understands what I'm getting at, yes it takes courage to do these sort of things but the risk is unnecessary. 
Actually I would be more impressed if the boat made a worldwide voyage with nobody on board, a technological achievement. Or if some of these stunt "experiences" were directly connected to finding cures for cancer, HIV, famine, global warming, job creation etc., etc. I would be right up there cheering them on.

I hope you make headway with your BS rebuild and if you are purchasing parts for it, you are helping the economy - thank you. Getting our country back on its feet is more important than any escapist activities right now, we have to focus 100% on repairing the damage.
Anything we can do to help people find jobs is paramount. There is a lot of hurt out there, more than a lot of people realize or understand-- it ain't going to get better unless we all do something relevant - not self indulgent stunts.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*AMEN CHARLIE*


----------



## jerseyshore (Dec 7, 2008)

Since Magellan, circumnavigation has created more opportunity and invention, perhaps not on the initial voyage but through the repititous voyages after that. Human inginuity is a byproduct of perserverance and hard work. I tip my hat to this girl, as well as all others who dare the impossible, they are a source of motivation to many people in difficult times and situations. And incidentally age is not a prerequisite to wisdom.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Cher,
How are you getting on with the lathe? I thought you did very well on your first try. I saw an amazing turning item that looked easy and was really very nice. I'll look around for it and send to you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

FYI: Magellan NEVER circumnavigated anything unless you are counting his dead body. The Spanish hired him to search for (plus 200 or so men) trade routes and Spice Islands. Magellan died en route and I don't know how many of the other 200+ made it back. Magellan was given a job to do with another 200, it was no dreamed up fantasy. The world has seen human ingenuity and motivation through wars; Faith wars, country wars and world wars - not by individuals doing stunts.
And wisdom; I agree that there is not a fixed age one should be to attain wisdom as some people grow up and become responsible at an early age, but usually it's the older folks who get there first.
Motivation for people in difficult times? What do you mean? Should everyone without a job or home take off for 6 months and sail alone around the world? or should everyone be building boats.?
Don't confuse courage with reckless abandon.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Here is her sail plan;*

Southern CA to the equator - 2,000 miles
Heading directly south from Marina del Rey, this is a straightforward passage that will include crossing the ITCZ otherwise known as the doldrums. This will be a time of getting used to a routine on the boat and establishing a new sleeping pattern.
Estimated time: 15 days

Equator to southern ocean westerlies - 2,800+ miles
Heading East of any South Pacific tropical activity and West of the eastern South Pacific high pressure cell. We'll be watching out for tropicals moving SE from Tonga and merging with a cold front which can produce big storms.
Estimated time: 20 days

To Cape Horn - 2,000 miles
I will be watching for a sharp water temperature drop and begin to watch out for ice, so will not want to head too far S too soon.
Estimated time: 11 days

Cape Horn to S of South Africa - 3,400 miles
Ice is a concern so I may have to go as far north as just E of the Falkland Islands. This is a tough and potentially very stormy leg.
Estimated time: 17-21 days

South Africa to N of the Kerguelen Islands - 2,100 miles
Another ice hazard area so we may have to route north of the Kerguelens.
Estimated time: 10 to 16 days

N of the Kerguelens to S of Cape Leeuwin, SW Australia - a little over 2,100 miles
Must watch out for tropical storms moving S and SE near 80-100E. This is prime time for this to occur and when they merge with a cold front, you can get a monster low. We will need to try to keep in the westerlies and avoid head winds here!
Estimated time: 10-16 days

S of Australia to E of South Island, NZ - a little over 2,200 miles
Can be very stormy this time of year and we will need to worry about ice. If it is really stormy we will go W of NZ and through the Tasman Sea. This can be upwind from NZ to Tahiti, so we would prefer a more easterly route.
Estimated time: 11 to 17 days

NZ to Tahiti - just over ,500 miles
The tropical season will be winding down by the time I arrive here. There can be big cold fronts, big high pressure areas, and strong lows and so this could be a tricky area.
Estimated time: 17 days

Tahiti to Hawaii - 2,500 miles
There are different ways to tackle this leg, but our choice will likely be to go to Hawaii because of the good wind angles. The strongest winds are ENE and NE winds N of the equator/N of the doldrums and we can stay E of the rhumb line to set up for these winds. This won't be an easy leg, but the easiest since we headed S for the South Pacific westerlies.
Estimated time: 18 days

Hawaii to Southern CA - 2,800 miles via great circle (actual length much longer than that)
This leg is nothing more than a delivery back to southern CA after the Transpac or Pacific Cup. I will need to go N or NNW out of Hawaii until we get into the westerlies which may be as far N as 40-42N and then we turn E or SE towards Southern CA.
Estimated time: 18-20 days

Approximate time for non-stop circumnavigation: 150-170 days


----------



## jerseyshore (Dec 7, 2008)

hey Roger:
How many people have attempted to circumnavigate since Magellan, thats what I meant. Point 1
How many innnovations have been created since Magellans Voyage. Point 2
How many discoveries since. Point 3
Landing on the moon? What did that have to do with the economy. Point 4
Risk takers move the world, thats why your using a router, or a planer or dust collector. Point 5
Dream a littlle, think outside your narrow minded box. This is a 16 year old kid taking the trip of a lifetime,
Don't hate her dream, live her dream, Get busy living or get busy dying.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Roger, she hasn't been sailing for 6 months, she has been sailing since 6 months of age.
A small but important distinction.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

hey Roger: > *Hello*

How many people have attempted to circumnavigate since Magellan, thats what I meant. Point 1 *> For what, Business or Personal Gratification? *
How many innnovations have been created since Magellans Voyage. 
Point 2 > *I really don't know, do you? If so, how many were made from "pleasure cruises"? *

How many discoveries since. Point 3 *> Commercial discoveries - many*

Landing on the moon? What did that have to do with the economy. Point 4 *> I guess it did not involve science and work on your planet.*
Risk takers move the world, thats why your using a router, or a planer or dust collector. Point 5 *> Yeah, the risk takers certainly did a bang up job last year - the world moved back-wards.*
Dream a littlle, think outside your narrow minded box. This is a 16 year old kid taking the trip of a lifetime, *> Some 16 year olds snort and take the same trip, some are too poor to even have a dream that is viable.*
Don't hate her dream, live her dream, Get busy living or get busy dying.
*> I don't hate her dream, I just think it is misguided and dangerous, putting her life at risk, I have been busy living and I AM now busy dying, I can only hope this girl's trip might result in a cure for cancer, but I don't hold my breath.*


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

dang. I wish the women I dated in school were half as ballsy as that chick.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

The sea hates a coward.
- Eugene O'Neill

"He that will not sail till all dangers are over must never put to sea." 
- Thomas Fuller

Never in my life before have I experienced such beauty, and fear at the same time. Ten icebergs so far today. - Ellen MacArthur

There are three sorts of people; those who are alive, those who are dead, and those who are at sea.
- Old Capstan Chantey attributed to Anacharsis, 6th Century BC


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If parents allowed their 16-year-old to attempt something like this, and the child died in the process, could those parents ever forgive themselves? Could they *honestly* say "It was worth the loss of our child to let her attempt her dream"?

Again, I admire her courage. But I think parental responsibility outranks youthful exuberance.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

In 9th grade, I dated Christine Strom. She was taking college courses, and learning to fly airplanes.

At age 16 (2yrs later), the aircraft in which she was soloing had a mechanical issue, and plummeted to earth. Christine died in the wreck.

Some 20 years later, I got in contact with her parents. As I had imagined, they missed their daughter horribly.

As I imagined, they wouldn't have changed a thing.

Christine died, but … she also lived!

There are more things in Heaven and on Earth than are dreamt of in our philosophy


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

My wife and I are responsible parents *Charlie* and we have seven children, all raised. I would back any one of them if they chose to attempt an endeavor such as this (one of our sons is a competitive snow border and rock climber, two ride motorcycles). I find it rather unusual that you would call into question her parents attitude and responsibilities without a bit of research first. There is a ton of information out there about this sailing family. For instance her father is a Yacht builder and her older brother has sailed around the world solo at the age of 17.

Here is more information for you;

*A Lifetime of Training*
Abby has an extensive sailing background, being raised in and around sailboats. She has accumulated thousands of miles of coastal cruising through a number of hazardous weather conditions. Team Abby, passionately led by Laurence, is dedicated to preparing her for the fearsome rigors of the southern seas and other anticipated challenges.

*Are you scared of being out in the middle of the ocean by yourself?*
My parents would not let me go if I wasn't scared or if I didn't understand what I am getting myself into. You can't sail without a healthy respect for the ocean.

*Can you call home?*
I have a satellite phone so I can call home and contact various Team Abby members for weather conditions, route specifics, or if I have equipment issues.

*Your father has said a sailing adventure like this is 80% boredom, 15% on the edge, and 5% sheer terror. How will you be spending most of your time?*
I am taking my school books with me so that will keep me busy. I don't want to stay in high school another year so I'm motivated to get my school work done.

*Her boat "Wild Eyes"*
Team Abby has chosen the Open 40 sailboat as the vessel of choice for Abby's solo, non-stop circumnavigation. The Open 40 was specifically designed for single-handed sailing in the Southern Ocean. It has the benefit of both speed and safety necessary to navigate the conditions Abby will experience in the Southern Ocean.

There is plenty more information at the above link including a daily blog and Google map of her trip and current whereabouts. What a girl!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Abbott, I'm sorry. I had read some about this girl and her family, so I wasn't commenting blindly. But upon further reflection, I was wrong to cast aspersions on anyone's parenting.

It takes all kinds, as they say. There are the adventurous types, and then there are cautious types. We probably need both to keep the world turning.


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

She is just trying to make a name for herself, some people do it by singing some people do it by working with wood and some people do it by sailing, so my hat is off to her.


----------



## brklnguy (Feb 13, 2010)

One of the things that surprised me when I got into sailing last year was how common ocean crossings in small sailboats are. Hundreds of people do it every year, and modern technology makes it easy to avoid bad weather. Sometimes people fear what they don't understand. Cars are very deadly, but since they are so common, we rationalize away any fears.

http://www.yachtingworld.com/blogs/elaine-bunting/416802/top-10-tips-for-an-atlantic-crossing

Over 250 people have completed solo circumnavigations.

http://www.solocircumnavigation.com/SoloSailingCircumnavigation/SinglehandedCircumnavigators.htm

brklnguy


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Abbott!
I have only a few regrets in life, and all of them involve listening to well-intentioned advice and opinions of others in my early teens.  Despite the fact that I yearned for an education in the trades, my parents wanted me enrolled in university. on my way home from school, I'd linger around the welding shop, auto shop and woodworking classrooms. However, I got my head filled with crap like Latin, 5 years of it, and other totally irrelevant courses in post-secondary prep. With typical adolescent angst, I befreinded a military recruiter with my hopes of getting into aircraft rebuilding, during the Viet Nam war. The recruiter wanted me to enlist in the Air Force as a personnel specialist, at a desk stateside pushing a pencil. 
For anyone of her age to set a goal, have the full support of friends and family, and go with it is truly admirable.
I found out too late in life not to listen to those who impute their own beliefs, and pin their own failed hopes on others. Hey, if sailing solo around the world is a dumb idea… don't do it!! Why deprive another person of the chance to fulfill their dreams. The negativity that is directed toward another person's aspirations really rankles me. Think of the people in your own life who tried to impede *your* goal fulfillment. See what I mean?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

The "Open 40" she chose to make her trip is sure something. I read on her blog the other day that she had been sailing at 35 knots. The boat hasn't reached it's top speed of 50 knots as of yet because of wind conditions. I find those speeds to be rather amazing as the boat certainly has to be well designed. *Wild Eyes * was built in Australia, those guys down there do have a reputation for building some serious sailing vessels.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That is some amazing speed!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I am sorry if my remarks may have offended some. I have changed over the years reflecting on all the gung ho things I did and realizing some were real dumb and risky. Now I find myself staring death in the face and fully understand how precious life is and hate to see young people putting their lives in jeopody on an ego trip.
The young lady in question has boldness and courage for sure, but I would be a lot happier if she was not attempting this dangerous adventure. As a caring parent and grandparent I would be very concerned if any of mine attempted dangerous escapades because I would not want to see their lives cut short.
All I can say is that I care very much for people's safety and wish them a full life. That's just the way it is for me and I hope you can understand and respect my feeings.
Ne Absiste (one for pookie)


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I would rather be the ship that set sail for unknown seas, then the ship that never left port and rotted.

Go get em girl.

The only way my kids, at that age, would try this, would be over my dead body and they would have to pry the boat lines from my cold dead hands.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

She has an extensive amount of assets to draw from which makes the trip much less risky.

I don't see it at all as an "ego trip". I see it as an opportunity for her to do something wonderful for her mind and soul.

I admire her courage.

""Sail Forth- Steer for the deep waters only. Reckless O soul, exploring. I with thee and thou with me. For we are bound where mariner has not yet dared go. And we will risk the ship, ourselves, and all."- Walt Whitman


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Or, *Roman* ... in the words of another famous Canadian …

It's better to burn out,
Than it is to rust!

*Roger*: nobody's trying to pry you off of your Barcalounger.

Take solace in that


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Roger: nobody's trying to pry you off of your Barcalounger.

Take solace in that *


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

If every young lady were treated with the same encouragement and support we shower upon our talented young males (sports, military training, math and science education) this type of news story would be just human interest. When given lessons early in life on responsibility, lifelong learning, risk taking and owning (and fixing) your own problems you find self-reliant successful women. Each lumberjock can contribute by being a reading buddy at the local elementary school, offer to show your craft (and how you use math and technical skills) to every child and young person you can. We will provide an education no longer available at school or grampa's shop. Off the duff--back to school. Viva la sawdust!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Class would be doing this and purposely avoiding media attention or the publics recognition. Just have some good life stories to tell. Lots of those type people in the world actually. We just don't hear about em but i bet most of us know one or two.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I am glad that this young lady has assets she can draw on, hopefully they will be enough.
An "ego trip" ? Quote: "something undertaken to boost or draw attention to a person's own image or appraisal of himself".
I too admire this young lady's courage, but seems misplaced compared with the courage displayed by our service men and women who risk their lives daily in service to our country and the world. These are the real hero's, the real selfless risk takers, they have no choice to step out of harm's way, but they put their lives on the line for us.
It is not so much that I am against anyone that wants to go out and risk their own neck for personal reasons, but our troops don't enjoy the same kind of fan worship that this subject does. Some troops never come home, some come home to people who don't appreciate their sacrifice. You can bet your boots that if this young lady returns safely then there will be a great deal of hoopla about it, but the reality is that for some reason we recognize people who do something for themselves and forget people who do something for others.
Right now the news media is reporting a story about a hiker stuck inside a volcano (Mt St. Helens). Everyone and their brother is trying to figure out a way to rescue the hiker and calling for rescue services etc. So for a really stupid ego trip stunt that went wrong, other people are expected to risk their lives to rescue him. What is wrong with this picture? No sign of the hiker's gung ho fan club, but service personnel have been called in.
Yes, I feel for the hiker and hope he survives, but what a stupid thing to do in my book, but probably thought of as a wonderful courageous rewarding self gratifying quest by some. And that's ok, we all have different values.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Comparing somebody like this young lady to military members-to me-is apples-and-oranges.

You also imply that we must make a *choice* whom to admire-her or them. We don't have to. Both can be true.

Finally, you rarely read about the airplanes that *don't* crash.

I'm outta' this one….


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Geez your depressing *Roger*. (is this just the pain meds talking?) I am a veteran and I have no issues at all with this young lady or her dream. I imagine her parents are incredibly proud of her, I am and I don't even know her. She is even taking the time to finish her studies while en route…could she at least beat some of your negativity with that? Christ almighty IMO you should be lifted up by this young girls abilities and attitude as you prepare to go on your journey.

*Mike* sponsors are needed for the trip, they want the advertising revenue. Noting lacking class about that, it's free enterprise. Hell ask* Roger* she's selflessly helping the economy and should now be able to walk in peace with his blessing.

*Neil *-*You also imply that we must make a choice whom to admire-her or them. We don't have to. Both can be true.*

Well said.

I am still chuckling over "the cure for cancer" comment. Gawd almighty this is a 16 year old girl whom is actually pretty amazing not a bunch of PHDs with grant money. Heh, some of the stuff in here is just to funny to take seriously.

How do you feel about Olympic athletes *Roger?* Are they as selfish and despicable to you as this fine young lady is?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I get the message. Apparantly I am not allowed to have my own opinion or disagree with the same things you agree with. I'm old enough to have seen this before.
Seig Heil !!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*I get the message. Apparantly I am not allowed to have my own opinion or disagree with the same things you agree with. I'm old enough to have seen this before.
Seig Heil !!*

Heh, gawd, at least your funny!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Once and for all.
I have endured a lot of flack because I can't think of this exploit as wonderful thing.
That is just my opinion, and I am not promoting banning these sort of things at all, just voicing concerns which I have. 
I truly believe that lives are precious and not to be squandered - that's my opinion.
I have seen so many ridicules concerning my opinion tantamount to suggesting I should not have any opinion at all. 
I believe laughing at seeking a cure for Cancer is reprehensible.

*I have actually had the experience of a friend being killed while sky diving. His wife and children were decimated, lost him, their home and never managed to get their life back together. Yes he loved the thrill of sky diving, the thrill lasted from the aircraft to the ground, but the lives of his family were destroyed. His wife never remarried, they all lived on charity and in poverty. The children grew up without a "Dad" and suffered for it. I'm sure my friend would never want his family to suffer like they did - that was the price paid.*

Given the above first hand experience that was close to me, it should come as no surprise why my opinion is what it is.

Please respect my opinion. You guys go ahead and continue to be in wonderment of the young lady's quest, and in the meantime I will pray for her Safe journey and return.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*I believe laughing at seeking a cure for Cancer is reprehensible.*

Heh, I laughed at you comparing this young lady's attempt at solo-circumnavigating the globe as an undesirable feat when compared to seeking a cure for cancer, (and a bit at you to) as you have stated your argument over and over again with some pretty far fetched statements and comparisons.

*You guys go ahead and continue to be in wonderment of the young lady's quest, and in the meantime I will pray for her Safe journey and return. *

I also am proud of this girl's desire and I also hope for her safe return, why you keep insisting folks have to only feel one way or the other about issues is beyond the pale of reason. Now your trying to paint yourself as a "victim" "rolleyes". Take a chill pill and relax dude, I know your opinion on the subject and I disagree with it and that's ok.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

.
.
.








.
.
.









"I had begun to think that dreams are meant to be no more than dreams and that in reality dreams don't come true. Then my brother (Zac) left on his trip. It was amazing to see all the support that he got from around the world and to see how everyone worked together to help make his dream reality. Watching him do this really made me believe that I could too." - Abby Sunderland


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't worry Roger I share your skepticism about all this.
This is simply a publicity stunt from the uberwealthy.
Her brother went around the globe at 17 so now she must do it at 16. This is probably more for her father to sell more yachts than any 'personal dream' 
With reference to someone mentioning the 'uselessness' of the Moon program - it represented a major science push and also a PR stunt no doubt during the height of the Vietnam War.
However technology from that program touches your life every day. GPS, Ceramics, Carbide tools, Satelites Cell phones and more.
What is exactly the value to go solo around the world (been done dozens of times). To me I would prefer to share the experience with someone I cared about. It is undoubtedly a difficult and hazardous journey - but it is purely an egotrip. The technology needed is no more advanced than what her brother used. In fact there is more 'value' and technology from the "America's Cup". Around the world by Sail,.,YAWN…. How far have we come in the last 400 years.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*What is exactly the value to go solo around the world (been done dozens of times).*

I see no reason to hold this sixteen year old girl to a standard of doing something that has to benefit all of mankind to be worthy. Just the fact that she is attempting such an extraordinary feat should be enough, it is for everyone else.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I have to ask: how can she use a dado stack on her Unisaw on that thing … with it pitching and rolling like you KNOW it does???

There. Woodworking subject matter added.

Compliments of … Your Friendly Neighborhood NBeener


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Dave Nesting:
Thank you so much for being able to understand my feelings on the subject. In my youth I did a lot of screwball things that were dangerous. Later during my working life I witnessed the horror and demise of a co-worker friend's family - as mentioned before. It was a very heart wrenching experience to see a family so decimated for years - no sky diving insurance, life insurance would not pay out because death was caused by a preventable accident.
Most people forget the valuable technologies that were spawned by the Space/NASA programs even though the inventions touch them every day. Most nautical related inventions have been via Navies and merchant shipping requirements, not solo pleasure trips.
I have been really upset and offended by some of the things that have been said to me: *"get busy dying" "(is this just the pain meds talking?)" "Take a chill pill and relax dude".*
For someone like me who is dying with Cancer and is only trying to voice how precious life is, I find it hard to understand how cruel people can be for expressing an opinion.

Usually I am the happy joker on this site, keeping my spirits up and those of my fellow LJs, but this dialog has had a bad effect on me and I need to get off now.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"Class would be doing this and purposely avoiding media attention or the publics recognition. "

That's not really a fair statement. It's also a pretty narrowly constructed and self-serving definition (in other words, "Class" is … what you say it is … because you say it is? Is that fair?).

She sought (and got) sponsors who donated money or necessary provisions to enable her to take this trip.

Those sponsors want publicity.

In some cases, they take the responsibility for the publicity.

LOTS of people pursue grand adventures just like this woman. I happen to know this because a dear friend of mine is only too happy to offer financial support to many of them, in order that they may follow their dreams.

It's one thing to disagree with the decisions of people like this, but … we should all take the time to think through our justifications FOR that disagreement, and-much like in life (I wish, I wish)-be willing to change our minds if our opinions don't hold up to the cold light of reason and scrutiny.

This young lady is also going to serve as a role model for many people even younger than she is. It's the stuff of songs that "everybody's searching for a hero." One lesson that comes out of her adventure is the notion that young people can do anything that they set their minds to.

Is THAT such a bad thing? If so, then, why?

If she's NOT Doing The Lord's Work that some seem to imply she should be doing (???), then … are you?

I'm not.

I'm just doing the best I can, day after day, and trying my darnedest not to hurt people. I don't have 50 rescue puppies or 150 orphans from emerging nations living with me. I don't have a chance in you-know-where of being the one who cures cancer, saves the planet, or ends the concept of war, violence, injustice, poverty, hunger, or inequity.

I remember doing a paper about Buddhism. I interviewed a monastic who talked to me about all the monks who live as hermits, in solitary contemplation, all around the world. What she told me has always stuck with me: "They're not hurting anybody."

Is this young lady? Are other people who pursue similar dreams??

I guess I wasn't outta' this one ;-D

"Sailing … takes me away to where I'm going." 
-Christopher Cross


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

A lot of my sentiment just comes from the impression and the posts/interviews she conducted.
If there were severe weather that would have delayed the trip daddy would no longer push it. This is all about pushing the kid to do this at 16 what her brother did at 17.

A common theme I have with heroes is that they have overcome adversity to pursue a dream

What I see when I look at the photos's is Daddy builds yachts. Puts together a package so that Paris Hilton Junior can just point to solar panels, type in the autopilot and say "follow me on Twitter".

I do not doubt the potential challenges with weather, Somali pirates looking for ransom assuming she will go up the Red Rea and through the Suez canal.

Rather with todays automation and computer navigation, Satellite tracking and radio….WHat is the big deal other than potentially going stir crazy talking to herself. The little exploits of the silver spoon generation are just not that impressive. However the guys making the reed boats and recreating Kon Tiki Ra expeditions are interesting.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*I have been really upset and offended by some of the things that have been said to me: "get busy dying" "(is this just the pain meds talking?)" "Take a chill pill and relax dude".*

Well *Roger * for some reason you are taking things way out of context. Two of the things that upset you I said and I don't see a reason for you to be sore about them. My asking you about your pain meds was because a few days ago when you started posting again you mentioned that you have had some serious back pain that has kept you off of the Internet. So I am wondering if the amount of negativity you are supplying may have something to do with your medication. It was more of a concern and suggestion (something for you to consider) then anything to take as an insult.

I also said "Take a chill pill" which means 'hey relax a little bit dude, there isn't anything to be so upset about". I don't think that should make you "really upset and offended".

I can't speak for the fellow that said "Get busy living or get bust dying" but I know I almost posted that same phrase myself. All that means is you can worry (or stay on shore) while others go out and live their lives seeking adventure and fulfillment that is sometimes risky or stay back where its much safer. One is safer but are they really living? My wife and I pursue a few sometimes unsafe activities every summer, its part of our lives and we tremendously enjoy it. Neither of us have the skills or experience to sail around the world but I could see us attempting such a thing if we did. Another example would be that I wanted to fly small planes but life just never worked out that way for me so I found a few other pursuits I enjoy. In a way you can say that "I got busy living (instead of being upset that I couldn't learn to fly) thus busy dying.

I wish you no ill will. Maybe relax and think of this young girl pursuing her dreams in a less negative light. "shrug"


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Abbot* Have you lost your way? This is a woodworking site!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, Abbott, as much as I enjoyed this great Coffee-Lounge topic, it has demonstrated once again a theme that I have expounded on in the past. People, whatever their bias, will come in and vent their spleen regardless of whatever topic is posted. You'd think that A.) someone whose time is so short on this planet would spend his precious time more constructively, and B.) Someone who says 'I'm outta this one' would actually mean what he says, and C.) People who wonder aloud what relevance this good thread has to do with woodworking, while they post incessantly off-topic themselves, and D.) A member or two who won't be your friend unless you give him rare lumber or router tables for free. I wonder where the rest of the Usual Suspects are?? Rock on, Abbott!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"Someone who says 'I'm outta this one' would actually mean what he says, "

Ouch.

;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Abbott et al:
It's a new day, people who know me understand that I never get involved in disagreements because it only produces more unwanted strife and bad feelings. Now is the time to end this with no ill will around. Everyone has a right to their opinion and it should be respected. My opinion is based on seeing a friend's family go through hell after a tragic event. You may not be able to understand how that experience affected me so much, I would not like to see a family go through that again. If you can understand that my experience has formatted my opinion on this subject, and that I am not some kind of "kill joy" bent on killing peoples' dreams, I am just the voice of caution that really does care about others welfare and safety.
My opinion may seem wrong in many people's minds and that is perfectly OK, That's what makes us individuals and not a flock of sheep.
I appreciate you noting I have recently has pinched nerve problems in my back which indeed kept me "out of it" for a week, the chemo meds also make some days difficult. I do understand that some things that were said yesterday might has been innocent but because of my situation I was offended, but I think we both understand now and it is forgotten.
And so all of the bad feelings generated on this subject are forgotten and all concerned should put this behind them, shake hands of fellow human beings who have what it takes to remain friends no-matter what their differences are. If any of you would like to write to me, then do so in the private email posting, but I don't want or need a continuance of this subject, there are many other things we can talk about and help each other.
I do hope your day will be safe and productive, I'll try to make mine count.

Regards, Roger


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good morning* Roger,* I hope you are well today.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*A lot of my sentiment just comes from the impression and the posts/interviews she conducted.*

I can see where you get some of that, she doesn't come off as the most personable teenage girl, she comes off pretty normal for that age group actually. Kind of snotty but hell most teenage girls are today. I did notice in one of her videos that she just couldn't wait for her Dad to get the boat so she could busy doing whatever she needed to get busy at.

Regardless I still think her trip, skills and desires have merit.

*Rather with todays automation and computer navigation, Satellite tracking and radio….WHat is the big deal *

Six months at sea circling the globe alone seems like a pretty big deal to me. Especially at 16 years of age. I think she is rather courageous myself. Another fellow used the term "Ballsy" and was right.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Abbot Have you lost your way? This is a woodworking site!*

Good morning *Cher*

Nah.

(PM sent)


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good morning *Katman,*

It is kind of interesting seeing how some have no issues taking pot shots at a child because she was born into a bit of wealth. Her parents don't come off as the "greatest" but that could just be because of the short YouTube clips and other media presentations and having little to none experience in front of a camera. The videos and photos I have seen the children all look clean and well cared for and I usually use that as a type of barometer when I meet folks in person or on media. They seem to have a happy family life and I like the way Abby keeps a photo of her little sister in her boat with her. I see no reason to think poorly of her because she finds herself in a position to attempt such a difficult feat.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Good morning Abbott,
Well so far today has started good for me today but my wife seems to have caught a chill, so I guess I'll be waiting on her and cooking today - she has done more than enough of that for me.

You mentioned that you were rebuilding/refurbishing a band saw. Tell me more about it, if you are an expert on band saws I might have a few questions for you. 
I guess you could classify me as a wannabe woodworker as it is pretty new to me and I attempt it as some sort of therapy. I have made some garden furniture (basic) and some basic workshop tables/benches that I have mounted on wheels 'cos I can't lift much. I don't have any grandeur ideas to make really classy stuff, I'll never have that talent, so I'm happy with simple easy stuff - I don't have to impress anyone.
What sort of projects do you make?
Regards


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello poopiekat,
I can understand your regrets in life, your parents must have pushed you into things that they thought was best but where not your desires.I think they might have done it for concern about your future success, but obviously your goal was different. Parents can convince themselves that they are doing the best for you, but they should also include what your desires are too.I have 3 children, my oldest is a nurse, next is a mechanical engineer and the third drives an 18 wheeler truck all over the country. Only one followed in my footsteps while my youngster's dream was to drive a truck - so he did, and now he has his own rig and hauls for different companies. I let my kids choose their own destiny, but on the other hand my parents practically pushed me into and engineering apprenticeship which at first was resented but later loved and appreciated so much. So who can say which is right or wrong, seems both methods worked.

In your last post I am thinking that item A was supposed to be me: Not the best of things to say. I have been off LJs for a while and had time due to bad weather and I was house-bound, to catch up on the site. Yes I seemed to voice an opinion that others did not appreciate, but you can expect that - we are not clones. The only more constructive things I could do with my "precious time left" was to watch TV or edit my Will again.

We have exchanged comments before, and by now you should know that I will not speak ill of anyone, life is too short to develop enemies, and I'll need enough friends as pall bearers -lol

You are an LJ and that status affords you friend benefits. You are a friend even if I think you are nuts, mean, touched, generous, ugly, right, wrong etc., etc.

Remember we are all faulted human beings. Have a great day.

poopiekat------Chairman of the Bored (sorry, could not resist that one)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Roger Clark,
What if Abbott, instead of posting a story of a 16 year old's 'round the world journey, posted the giant undertaking of one brave man, Canada's own Terry Fox? His trans-Canada run across this nation in behalf of cancer patients worldwide ultimately did end his own life. Would you use the same language of condescension and bitter judgement as you did for Ms Sunderland? Please do not say you 'never get involved in disagreements'....or "I will not speak ill of anyone" ....to somebody who had the foresight to save a thread full of your angry words to me before it got deleted. I had no beef with you, in fact I didn't even know you then. 
"Seig Heil"? Jeez, she's sailing around the world, not trying to conquer it!! Snap out of it, please!
(in my best Seinfeldian voice…."Newman".....)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Comparing this young lady to Terry Fox is completely apples-to-oranges, Poopiekat. Fox's run was solely intended to raise money for cancer research, and it continues to raise millions of dollars every year for that cause.

Not only that, but I can't find any evidence that Fox's run contributed to his death. His bone cancer metastasized to his lungs, and he became too ill to complete the run. Even if the run did cause his cancer to spread faster, his goal was to help others, not to fulfill a personal goal.

Roger has made every attempt to step back and make nice with everyone who has commented. How about we let him?


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Dearest Abbott*, everybody was having a good go at you so I thought I'd jump in too. I was just having fun, sorry if I upset you
Best wishes 
Cher


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Poopie,
I really am not aware of anything I have said in the past that belittled anyone, that is just not my scene,if anything I try to look on the funny side of things and insert little jokes here and there. I think that Abbott and I have reached an understanding that an LJ friendship in woodworking is worth more than a dispute over extra curricular activities, I know I have.
I was always taught by my parents that arguments get you nowhere and that to put them aside, make peace and act like a gentleman was the correct way to act. My parents as it turned out were very wise, but like most children I did not realize that until later in life. My dad even had a saying "An eyeball to eyeball confrontation with a blind person is a waste of time".
I hope your day has gone well so far and that this little incident has not taken valuable time away from your projects. So there is nothing to worry about here, but thanks for your concern.
Roger


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Dearest Abbott, everybody was having a good go at you so I thought I'd jump in too. I was just having fun, sorry if I upset you
Best wishes
Cher*

Oh hell no *Cher* You didn't bother me a bit. I just figured you were unaware that we were in the Coffee Lounge. It seems some folks around here fail to notice that a Woodworking theme is not required in here


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hi Roger,

*You mentioned that you were rebuilding/refurbishing a band saw. Tell me more about it, if you are an expert on band saws I might have a few questions for you.

What sort of projects do you make?*

I don't really claim to be an expert at anything, I am just an all around craftsman. Carpentry, plumbing, electrical, concrete, welding, painting, drywall, framing, steel studs and several other skills/trades. Jack of all Trades to use an antiquated term I guess would suffice.

My bandsaw project consists of tearing apart a treadmill to get the 2.65 hp DC motor and control boards out of it and using then to replace the half-horse AC motor on a 12" Craftsman bandsaw. The DC motor and control circuits that consist of a transformer and two circuit boards will give me a pretty potent motor that is variable speed. I don't need the saw for cutting wood so I am modifying it to cut metal. I need to get the speed way down around 1000 fpm for cutting soft material such as brass and aluminum and slower still about 300 fpm for cutting mild steel. The saw should handle up to 1/4" plate and probably 3/8" if feeding the material slow enough.

I want a saw in the shop that I can walk over to, flip a switch, set the speed and begin cutting. Right now I am using a 71/4" circular saw and a 14" cutoff saw both with carborundum blades. If I need to cut curves then I have to break out my oxy-acetylene torch. The converted bandsaw should make the fabrication of small metal parts much quicker, easier and certainly cleaner. I need to build an adjustable motor mount for the saw and re-pulley it plus add some clean-up brushes to keep the metal grit off of the tires. Aluminum grit is the most detrimental, it really likes to gun up the works more then other metals.

As far as woodworking goes I pretty much stick with making doors and cabinets. I also enjoy building small scale western replica buildings from time to time.

Right now my projects consist of rebuilding my bandsaw and trying to finish up work on my 1953 Ford pickup.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Abbott,
Like I said before I really don't have any experience with woodworking, it was something that was suggested to me as an outlet and therapy. I was really fortunate to have been given a lot of tool gifts and I had small slush fund that I used to purchase things I would need later - that is, after reading a lot.
My question was going to be: I have a 17: Grizzly BS and wondered if you have ever done any re-sawing? - Tips, methods, blades?
I can well understand what you are saying about easy speed change, even with my drill press I hate having mess with those belts all the time, would be much easier if you could just dial the speed required in.
You seem to have a big step into metalwork and fabrication, apart from your wood projects. The making of miniatures is a nice distraction, and reminds me of a complete miniature village/town I saw once in Holland - the place might have been called Rosenberg? It had everything in great detail and a superb undertaking.

My project at this time is working at making the shop better, building shelves, moving stuff and trying to get it in some workmanlike order. I have managed to get just about everything on wheels now as I can hardly lift anything and a call for help moving stuff makes for a long wait, so I make "cheat" methods and jigs to act as another pair of hands and lifter, the rest is on wheels. 
I have got to say that going to the shop is a great feeling to me of contentment and peace. My dog goes with me (everywhere) and I wish I could spend more time there, but sometimes the weather is bad or I can't make it.

You can take a look at what I have made so far with the links below. Let me know what you think.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/21184

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18897

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18808

Well that's all for now, got to get cooking for my sick sweetie.

I'm real happy things have turned out so well.
Regards,
Roger


----------



## jerseyshore (Dec 7, 2008)

Roger:
When I said Get busy living or get busy dying, I was not inferring any of that to you or your condition. I don't know you, nor was I aware of your situation. The Phrase was intended towards what I feel is this young lady and her will for accomplishment. No matter what her intention is we can't take away the fact of her huge undertaking. Sometimes we just can't sit on the sidelines and wait for opportunity, we need to go for it and grab it, success is its own reward. I am a go getter, I refuse to let life slip by me, I feel that time is so very precious if that makes me selfish so be it, the people who are close to me accept this and love me for who I am. I respect your opinion, its yours, mine is mine. I encourage people, young and old alike reach for your dreams follow your heart, be the master of your own life, carpe diem.
Roger I sincerley hope your feeling well, and that we can discuss more interesting topics in the future.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Jersey,
Alls well that ends well. The messages of late between Abbott and myself are also for you and any other LJs. It shows we can differ and yet come together as friends, and I truly believe that is the best way to go. I feel if we can demonstrate these "reconciliations", it might show others in different walks of life how they can resolve their issues in peace.
I'm sure we will have lots of topics to talk about and laugh about in the future - be warned, my sense of humor borders on the insane!
Let us set an example!
Regards, Roger


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Hey Jersey,
Alls well that ends well. The messages of late between Abbott and myself are also for you and any other LJs. It shows we can differ and yet come together as friends, and I truly believe that is the best way to go. I feel if we can demonstrate these "reconciliations", it might show others in different walks of life how they can resolve their issues in peace.
I'm sure we will have lots of topics to talk about and laugh about in the future - be warned, my sense of humor borders on the insane!
Let us set an example!
Regards, Roger*

Well said sir!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hey *Roger* a couple of posts up you asked me about my current projects which motivated me to start this thread Click. I think when I'm finished getting the boxes mounted that I will make it my first post in my projects section.


----------



## pete57 (Jan 22, 2009)

Somewhere it states, "In the persute of happiness". I have lived on the ocean most of my life and these people that do this kinds of stuff have constant contact with coast guard and they mostly run close to shipping lanes. In my opinion if they get 12 miles off shore they are concidered in the High seas. there are laws that govern out there and most people want to make sure they know they have a safety net. I am sure she has location devises so people can monitor her locations and help her with storms and such. I am suprised at 16 yrs old? But if she makes it fine. it will make her a better something and if she doesn't then there will be some full fish out there somewhere?? either way she is not what makes my little world tumble and jerk you know?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Charlie sez: *Comparing this young lady to Terry Fox is completely apples-to-oranges, Poopiekat. Fox's run was solely intended to raise money for cancer research, and it continues to raise millions of dollars every year for that cause.*
Well not quite. Both are media events, staged to achieve an expected outcome. Through the miracle of Wikipedia you found a way to contradict my words, but to what end? The intent of my reply was to illuminate how any media event can foster a negative reaction from some people. Though, I suspected Terry Fox's publicity event would have garnered a more sympathetic response from Roger Clark. Sorry if that point was overlooked by you.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

" *Both are media events, staged to achieve an expected outcome*"

Yeah, okay. Terry Fox's run and terrorists flying airplanes into buildings were both media events staged to achieve an expected outcome, but they don't really have much in common other than that, do they?

I don't think I "overlooked" anything. You asked Roger if he would judge Terry Fox's run as harshly as he judged Abby's voyage. Obviously he would judge the two things differently, because the motives behind the events were completely different.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*ABBY NEARS THE EQUATOR
February 17, 2010
Abby is now 150 miles from the equator and if the wind holds will cross into the Southern Hemisphere sometime tomorrow. In the sailing tradition of old this will mean that Abby goes from being a 'pollywog' to a 'shellback'! Go Abby!*

She is a few hundred miles off the western coast of the South American continent about the same latitude as southern Columbia. She must be catching some good wind.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Abbott, when I was a young kid I helped my uncle fulfill his dream of building his own sailboat. It was about an 18-footer made of plywood with a nice little cabin. Not much to look at, but he sure did love it. I was about 8 at the time, and he would take me out along the Mississippi gulf coast, just the two of us. I can still remember the feeling of excitement when a gust of wind came up and the boat heeled way over until I thought the seas were going to pour in over the side. 

He died of a sudden heart attack about two years later, but I'm grateful that he got his sailboat, and I'm grateful. for that time we spent together.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Abbott,
That is a nice truck, did you restore it all? I have 2 cousins in different countries who are "vehicle nuts" and they have restored many vehicles to original and some into hot rods. One of my favorites is a 1932 MG, another is a 1930's Lagonda (Aston Martin sedan). Both cousins have restored many types of vehicles including motor cycles - some of which they "married" - a Triton (Triumph with Norton frame, an Italian Gelaira, and really beautiful Vincent HRD Black Lightning, plus a very old Indian. One of them won a concours event with a 1934 Ford chopped sedan. One of their relatives on the other side of the family designed a chassis, installed a Rolls Royce Merlin engine from a Spitfire (27 liters) and hooked it to modified Tank transmission. Apparently the torque produced made short work of the transmission, but the thing went like a rocket. The cousin who does it as a business specializes in taking regular economy cars and turning them into quite something else while retaining the car's original appearance - a wolf in sheep's clothing. Last time I saw him he was working on a Ford Tempo - made a new chassis for it and installed a Jaguar V12 and Lotus suspension, yet it still looked like a regular Tempo. I'd love to have something like that when lined up at the traffic lights with a turd in a wannabe sports car.

I noted your sailing young lady was near to crossing the equator and it just struck me that there is a tradition when one does that. Do you think she'll shave her legs to keep the tradition? lol

Hope you day goes well -you too Jersey.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Sunset just north of the equator.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hey *Roger* there are a few notes about the truck Here

I would of liked to have seen that '32 MG. I used to have a cherry '63 Midget.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Over the line*

I crossed the equator at about 3 yesterday!!

It's really exciting to have finished the first leg of my trip, even if it is a small one… on to the Horn!! The equator itself isn't the most exciting thing in the world. There is no line through the middle of the world or anything, in fact, the southern side of the world is very much like the northern side!

I was a little worried that I would end up crossing the equator twice in one day! I had hardly any wind getting across. About a mile over the equator the wind died completely and all I had was a current pushing me backwards!

The wind has picked up a little now. I'm not racing along or anything but I'm moving and the wind should be picking up more soon. I think crossing the equator once a day is plenty and I'm glad I didn't have to do it again!

It looks like its going to be another warm day today. At 7 this morning and it was already 90 degrees out!!

Abby
Posted by Abby Sunderland at 1:38 PM

----------

The next leg is around the Horn, godspeed!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Abby was off the coast of Chile when that earthquake struck!









.
From the bow of Wild Eyes, I am almost three thousand miles off shore.
.
.
Today I called home in the morning as usual but this time everyone sounded more than a little worried. While I was talking to my mom, my dad was on the phone with the Coast Guard. They Had recevied a lot of calls from people who were worried about the tsunami. They were calling to check my position to see if I was in any danger. They were pretty concerned and said that I was right in the middle of where they were expecting the tsunami to go. The guys at Commander's Weather assured us that I would not be in any danger but it was a good reason to just go over everything on the boat since the boat is not heeled over as much as she was earlier this week. More

------------


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Gutsy young lady, just like Jessica Watson.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I agree *Grumpy* they are quite the brave young ladies.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

"Today has been a very slow day. I haven't had over 5 knots of wind all day and its been coming from all over the place. My clothes survived the night outside, they even made it through a squall!"


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*The winds shifted around so I've stopped heading SW. I can now head SE which is a big relief, I was beginning to get worried about running into New Zealand sometime during the night! Well, I'm not really that close to New Zealand, but it feels good to be heading more directly towards where it is that I'm supposed to be going.*

More..


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

It sounds like Abby is finally catching some wind as she prepares to sail around Cape Horn.

"Today has been sunny and windy. I've got 12-15 knots coming out of the NE and I'm surfing down the swells going a nice 8.5 knots. It was pretty cloudy this morning but cleared up in the afternoon and was a really nice day." more..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Abbott,
Thanks for sticking to your guns about this story, I find it fascinating to read the updates! But now I keep measuring my shop to see how big a boat I can build in it….


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting this link Abbot. I just started reading her blog and it's pretty amazing what she is doing. It's refreshing to see a teenager doing something other than laying around the house playing video games.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

My pleasure guys. This is a pretty fascinating story and Abbey Sunderland is quite a brave young lady for undertaking a voyage of this magnitude. I am enjoying following her website as she makes her way around the globe.

There is also another 16-year old girl attempting the same feat out of Australia. There is a link to her website up higher in this thread and *Grumpy* has a thread about her as well.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*According to Commanders Weather, Tropical Cyclone Tomas merged with a cold front just east of the Dateline, became extra-tropical and expanded in size. 50-60kt winds and 30-40+ seas may be an experience,* More

For the next few weeks Abby will likely have some challenging sailing in front of her as she rounds The Horn of South America.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Godspeed Kid

You have friends in the wind at your back


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

"Right now I have about 30 knots out of the WNW and I'm heading east towards Cape Horn at about 9 knots. The waves are pretty crazy here. They're not just big, about 15-20 feet, but they're coming from absolutely everywhere! I had heard that it is like a washing machine down here."

Auto pilots and washing machines


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

"Just a quick update from home base…

Abby has not rounded Cape Horn yet! The light winds have meant painfully slow progress for her today and for Laurence who is waiting in an anchorage off the Beagle Channel to set out for the rendez vous.

The calmer conditions have given her a chance to get outside and check everything with a good chance of NOT falling overboard whereas the past few days according to Abby there was a good chance of not staying ON board!

She was able to work the air bubbles out of the water maker so that is fine and she will finish troubleshooting the back up autopilot after rounding the Cape and before heading eastward to Cape of Good Hope.

For now, we all get to learn a bit of patience!

More tomorrow….

*Marianne (aka Mom) *"


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

She made it around Cape Horn! 

---------------

"I saw land yesterday for the first time in, I'm guessing, two months. The land I saw was Staten Island, just east of Tierra del Fuego and the Strait de le Maire. It was a little terrifying to be so close to land after so long as you are constantly watching out for it, but it was very exciting to see! It made me miss being on land a little bit… but not that much. I'm still very happy out here!

It's very exciting to have finally rounded Cape Horn and to be in a new ocean. It's great to have started another big leg of my trip. Repairs are going well. My water maker is working and so is my auto pilot, though we're still working on fixing my main auto pilot.

It will be nice to get up into warmer water and sunnier weather. Well, the wind is beginning to die again so I'd better go pull up some more sail."

More..


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Abbot, Thanks for keeping us informed about the young sailor. I personally enjoy seeing a new generation of adventurers. It gives us hope. She is actually LIVING and Experiencing Life.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

My pleasure* John.* She is quite the young lady.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Part 2 of the story.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is bad news.


----------

